# Squishy Posts



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello!  I seem to be having a strange problem.  When I type a reply I properly space it with paragraphs, etc., but when it gets submitted all of my paragraphs are gone.     Can anyone help?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2005)

Clear browser cache & cookies.
What OS and browser are you using?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Clear browser cache & cookies.
> What OS and browser are you using?


 Windows XP and Firefox.   How do I clear browser cache and cookies?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2005)

In FireFox
Tools - Options -  Privacy


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

Let's 

see

did

this

work?artyon:

My smilies are back too!!:supcool:

Thanks!


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2005)

this is a test


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2005)

test again


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2005)

Kaith, I still can't make it work.  I cleared history and cache and cookies in mozilla, and my paragraphs and quotation marks are still turning out weird.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you restart the browser?
Also, which editor are you set for? (UserCP-Options) I think.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2005)

this
is 
a
test"


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 26, 2005)

Yay! it works!  thanks!


----------

